# So, uh, when does this adolescence thing end?



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd say around two years old is when they start acting like adults, at least that was the case with the labrador puppies I had.

Never soon enough! Ari is just entering that phase. :afraid:


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Best of luck. Rookie is now 2 1/2 and I think he is calm now. Of course he is still headstrong but for the most part he is well behaved.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Most of the PF people say around 2 years plus or minus. Buck is now 16 months and I am counting the months!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Alright then, just 10 more months...we can make it...I'm pretty sure. :angel:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hum, Timi came down a couple of notches when she hit puberty at 15 1/2 months. The main difference that we noticed between last Summer and this one is that now she will sit on a park bench with us and relax, enjoy the view. Not even flinch when somebody comes and sits on the bench next to us with a couple of dogs. Last year, she could not sit still for a second, and she certainly would have wanted to go and say hi to the other dogs and asked if they wanted to play.
Now at 20 months, I am not expecting many more changes.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

2 year birthday will mark differences, but Lily really started to come into her own as a serious grown up just before she turned 3.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

All of my dogs were puppies when they came to be with me, and I noticed more maturity from them right about when they were 2 years old. The zoomies continued of course, but their overall calmness was very recognized right around that time.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Most of my larger breed puppies (different breeds, not Poodles) matured around 2.5 to 3 years. But the mellowing out started maybe around 1.5 - 2 years old. It was a gradual process.

My toy Poodles were markedly calmer or mellower...at least where I made a _note_ of it at around 18 - 24 months. They are now 2 years and almost 5 months old. And they are by no means anything that resembles an completely adult dog. LOL. They are calmer, mellower, more focused, not quite so intensely busy. (Maurice never was so intense or active as Matisse) But anyhow, it's a process. They both are still silly, playful, zoomie nuts when they play, very exuberant and curious, not particularly couch potatoes, other than when they're tired or bored. When I'm chillin', they too chill. So over all, busy, active, but more controlled and understated I guess...They're delightful and a lot less work for me. And it will get there for you sooner or later too.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a question about maturity and calmer behavior.

What has been the experience and knowledge of experienced poodle owners on training vs maturity? I guess what I am wondering is this: is there a certain amount of settling down and calmer behavior in the dogs even if the training has not been the best or most consistent? I am not talking about negative experiences for the dog, which I am sure would have an extra effect. What I mean is this: is the 2 year old or 3 year old maturity something that will be noticeable with or without training? Or is it something that gradually the dog just gets better at obedience?

I am asking for a friend, of course! 

P.S. I guess what I am asking is - is there an actual cognitive difference between the puppy brain and the adult dog brain which seems to point to different, less excitable behavior?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

nifty said:


> I have a question about maturity and calmer behavior.
> 
> What has been the experience and knowledge of experienced poodle owners on training vs maturity? I guess what I am wondering is this: is there a certain amount of settling down and calmer behavior in the dogs even if the training has not been the best or most consistent? I am not talking about negative experiences for the dog, which I am sure would have an extra effect. What I mean is this: is the 2 year old or 3 year old maturity something that will be noticeable with or without training? Or is it something that gradually the dog just gets better at obedience?
> 
> ...



Personally I think that the differences are very subtle, only a person who was very attuned to their dog's behavior would even notice. I doubt that you would see a dramatic difference in an untrained dog until maybe they were a senior.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha has been a very calm dog from the beginning. She plays a lot, but has a very mellow personality. Never has chewed anything she is not supposed to, loves to just hang out on my lap most of the time. She and Emilio have play sessions and she plays a lot of tug and fetch if there is someone willing to play.


----------



## Oliverthedog (Mar 10, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> Overall, Archie is a FABULOUS dog. He's smart, sweet, social, and eager to please. Emphasis on smart - this dog has taught himself more commands by accident than I've ever taught a dog on purpose, it seems like. He's progressed 1000% since we brought him home back in June.
> 
> But he's 14 months old, and he came home at 10 months old. I've basically only known him as a teenager. As he's gotten more comfortable and had more training, the type of teen behaviors he came home with (mouthing, jumping) have faded out in favor of new ones (boundary-testing, more persistent/rude play behavior). I get that he's a smart, high-energy dog, and much of this is just the way he is. But it'd be nice to have hope that the edge might come off sometime in the next few months. :laugh:
> 
> What's your experience been with dogs coming out of adolescence and into adult maturity? Did it change much? If so, when did it happen? Bonus if you've dealt with a hyperactive wild-child going through all this stuff.


I feel your pain. Rocky is turning 15 months old and we have been wondering when he will start acting more adult like. He is not as bad as he was when we brought him home back in March, but he isn't close to where we would like him to be yet. I had heard 18 - 24 months is when the puppy switch is flipped to off so we're getting there.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I was wondering the same.
I am not complaining because I rather have a Duracell battery than a lump. I have a friend that has a dog a year older and he wishes she would have the energy Zoe has. He told me his dog never had.
She will be calm if you hide all her toys.  She just would love spending an entire day playing fetch with a ball or toys.


----------

